# DeWalt DW713 vs Skil 3820-01



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Haven't used either. But I've rarely been disappointed with yellow tools.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Personaly I would never buy eather one.
Skil is a home owner grade tool.
All the Dewalts I've owned are now in the trash, got tired of changing triggers, and brushes, and the price of parts is nuts.

I have a Hitichi 12" that gets used almost every day and have never once had a problum. in 5 years.

If you go with a 10" saw your going to limit the work you can do with it.
A simple thing like building a deck is a pain when the saw will not cut all the way though the material and has to be flipped to complete the cut.

Stair treads, laminite flooring, crown moulding ECT. all need a 12" saw.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

For use around the house, for a 10" Miter Saw rather than the DeWalt
I would pick the HFT 10" Miter Saw.
http://www.harborfreight.com/10-inch-sliding-compound-miter-saw-98199.html

For a 12" Sliding Compound Miter Saw with Laser rather than the Skill again I would Pick a HFT Model:
http://www.harborfreight.com/12-inch-sliding-compound-miter-saw-with-laser-guide-98194.html


----------

